# AN easy summary of Romans 9-11 for a 3rd grader



## Pergamum (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello;

I am preparing materials for the national church here and want to summarize Romans 9-11.

Anyone got any 3rd grade level summaries so that even the church members interior can understand?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Apr 26, 2009)

I have used a house metaphor to explain where Rom 9-11 came into the picture.

Paul introduces the reader to the Christian gospel by writing down an extensive, somewhat systematic presentation of his preaching of that gospel, including the answering of stock objections.

First comes the bad news (1:18-3:20). This would be like the surroundings to the house. Then there comes the house itself. You go in the door, and are shown through the house, downstairs and upstairs (ch.3:21 through ch8). Note, that the door is simply the best place to go in, not the "most vital" part of the architecture. The house is a WHOLE.

Now, it's time to examine the foundation. What makes this house safe and secure? "Let's go down into the basement, and let me show you the real strength of this place..." That's what Rom.9-11 gets into--showing the foundation, and relating it to the whole.


----------



## KMK (Apr 26, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I have used a house metaphor to explain where Rom 9-11 came into the picture.
> 
> Paul introduces the reader to the Christian gospel by writing down an extensive, somewhat systematic presentation of his preaching of that gospel, including the answering of stock objections.
> 
> ...



Simply sublime, Pastor Buchannon. You bring tears to my eyes. Thank you.


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 26, 2009)

thank you for that explanation, are we allowed to use that?


----------



## caddy (Apr 26, 2009)

^
Excellent Bruce!


----------

